# I don't care anymore



## Overread (Nov 22, 2013)

Because I'm totally comfortable now!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 22, 2013)

Or you used the "liquify" tool on the cat.  And no, I'm not talking Photoshop.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 22, 2013)

Rub my belly please.


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Rub my belly please.



With a cat that question is always a dare  

Though this particular cat is normally pretty ok with a belly rub; though she'll curl up and start trying to lick your hand/headbutt your hand for more attention. The other cat we currently have is almost 100% more likely to curl right up and try clawing your hand!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

Cute. I miss having cats. They were so much fun. My son was allergic when he was a baby so we had to give ours away.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Cute. I miss having cats. They were so much fun. My son was allergic when he was a baby so we had to give ours away.


You gave your baby away?!?!!?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. I miss having cats. They were so much fun. My son was allergic when he was a baby so we had to give ours away.
> ...


Yes! He was too expensive! Formula! Diapers! The cost of college tuition! It was crazy to think how I could manage all of that when I could just keep a cat instead. So the cat stayed.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Man I wish I'd have thought of that.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 22, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



That wasn't one of the options we covered in parenting class.  Obviously, our teacher was not as knowledgeable as she presented herself.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Rub my belly please.
> ...



Our cat begs for belly rubs.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 23, 2013)

KITTY!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 23, 2013)

pgriz said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


It is one of the newest options they are teaching. I think they donate the kids or something. That is how I afford my frivolous lifestyle.


----------



## Overread (Nov 23, 2013)

Based on the results of this thread I'm just going to shift to taking snapshots of lazy cats from now on


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Based on the results of this thread I'm just going to shift to taking snapshots of lazy cats from now on



Internet 101
For best results include a cat.


----------

